# Microsoft patcht - aber nicht die bekannten Lücken [Update]



## Newsfeed (7 Januar 2011)

Zwei Updates will Microsoft am nächsten Dienstag veröffentlichen, eines davon als kritisch eingestuft. Die bereits bestätigten Sicherheitslücken in Windows und Internet Explorer sind jedoch nicht dabei.

Weiterlesen...


----------

